# If you could make a new species of villager what would it be?



## turtlewigs (Feb 7, 2015)

I think Guinea Pigs would be funny! and im surprised they haven't made reptile villagers yet honestly...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 7, 2015)

Land sharks would be awesome.


----------



## DCB (Feb 7, 2015)

They have made reptile villagers. Alligators are reptiles.

As for new species, I'm not sure. Bats maybe. Or Gerbils.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

Alligators are cool, but I'd love to see some lizard villagers. They could be really really adorable. 

Bat villagers would also be adorable as heck. I'd also LOVE some ferret villagers.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

Meerkats or weasels


----------



## P.K. (Feb 8, 2015)

Bat villagers pls. And it would be cool if they only woke up when it's sunset and slept at 6am. 
Maybe hedgehog, possum or tarsier villagers.
But reptile and more aquatic villagers besides octopi would be rad too


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe a whale, dolphin, turtle, or a ferret?


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 8, 2015)

Lioness.

Nintendo, you gave the Kangas a male version after 4 games.
Why not add in female lions?


----------



## hellolaurey (Feb 8, 2015)

oh lemurs, for sure


----------



## Princisca (Feb 8, 2015)

I BACK BAT VILLAGERS 110%
I always catch myself thinking about how awesome they would be.

I would love to see fox villagers too. Redd is great lol


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 8, 2015)

Bat villagers would be so cool. 
and I'd prefer guinea pigs to hamster villagers any day LOL.


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 8, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Lioness.
> 
> Nintendo, you gave the Kangas a male version after 4 games.
> Why not add in female lions?



I never even realized that! Why dont they have female lions?


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

Parrot, Sloth, Turtle, Meerkat, Fox, Sea Lion....


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 8, 2015)

Bat villagers, get on it Nintendo.

Badger villagers. Please. Or maybe some villagers based on mythical creatures. Not just a horse that looks like a unicorn, or an ostrich that looks like a phoenix, but unicorn and phoenix villagers. Maybe griffons too?


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 8, 2015)

Hmmm...

How creepy would snake villagers be?

I think I'd love, off the top of my head, chinchillas, seals, crabs, sugar gliders, or any Australian creatures, really.


----------



## Coach (Feb 8, 2015)

Slow loris villagers


----------



## Sashataras (Feb 8, 2015)

What about dinosaurs?
There could be the pterodactyl ... Not T-Rex because he would eat everyones heads off...

I'd love more food based villagers (ya know like Merengue)
Can we get another Rhino ?
Like a male rhino with donuts on his horn? Maybe he could be Merengues brother... How cute would that be?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

*Weasels! D:
Look at them! 
They're so cute and ferocious, and they have different colors. 
This needs to happen. *

​


----------



## Momo15 (Feb 8, 2015)

Weasels, lizards, turtles, bats, and a lot more


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

I think we all agree that bat villagers and chameleon, lizard, etc villagers are a must


----------



## hellolaurey (Feb 8, 2015)

not necessarily new species i guess but like, how they have bears & bear cubs now, it'd be so cute to have more baby creatures too, like kittens, puppies, calves, piglets, ducklings, chicks, lion cubs, etc.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoopy Christe said:


> I think we all agree that bat villagers and chameleon, lizard, etc villagers are a must



I do not 
I think weasels are a must.
I don't even get the appeal of bat villagers...


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe even snake villagers!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay...if the bat villagers looked like this, then yes...I would definitely be on that train.


Edit: Apparently Lyle is a weasel...
I am severely disappointed.


----------



## Kishti (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd want otters for sure!


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 8, 2015)

Binturongs (or Bearcats, as they're also known as)! They're awesome!
View attachment 83666


----------



## hellolaurey (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoopy Christe said:


> Maybe even snake villagers!



snake villagers sound so silly i would love that, i imagine them slithering around with like 2/3 of their bodies up off the ground & they don't have appendages so they have to hold everything with their body curled around it, lol, it would be hilarious


----------



## Noodledude (Feb 8, 2015)

Hyenas!


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> View attachment 83664
> 
> View attachment 83665
> 
> ...



IM SCREAMING
I love these!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

*I found a couple more on google ^-^
Credit goes to deenen.*​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> View attachment 83664
> 
> View attachment 83665
> 
> ...



They are...

In order, a Lazy candy corn bat named Corndell, a Jock bat named Manuel, a Snooty bat named Morning, a Normal nurse bat named Redheart, an Uchi bat named Gardenia, a Peppy lunar bat named Lunares, a Cranky bat named Gothic, and a Smug onigiri bat named *sigh* Donut...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> View attachment 83688
> 
> View attachment 83689
> 
> ...



The Fruit Bat Series:

A Normal cherry bat named Cerisol, a Lazy grape bat named Vino, an Uchi watermelon bat named Suika, a Jock grapefruit bat named Spoony...

...a Lazy bat named Hector, an Uchi onion bat named Juliet, a Peppy purple bat named Beth, a Lazy bat named Wayne, a Smug bat named Wampyr, and a Cranky bat named Whitey.


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes. Bat villagers must happen.


----------



## -strawberry (Feb 8, 2015)

sharks!!!!!! i really want shark villagers. i'd kill for a cranky shark. pls nintendo pls. sharks!!!!

and dolphins.

.............but mostly sharks.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 8, 2015)

I would make Dolphin species villagers.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 8, 2015)

Moth and Spider villagers <3

and don't give me that BUT YOU CAN CATCH THEM THAT'S WEIRD
because you can catch frogs and octopuses in the game and their are also villagers of those
species, soooo...yeah I don't care :U​


----------



## pocky (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd love to see lamb villagers. I'd also love to see some insect villagers


----------



## tobi! (Feb 8, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Land sharks would be awesome.



I second this.

I'll love weasels, chipmunks/squirrels


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

Like a bat.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 8, 2015)

Fox or red panda villagers would be cool!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Meerkats or weasels



Oh my gosh, this. Just a whole weasel-y species would be perfect. Minks, martens, ferrets, etc and then some odd ones out like meerkats or what have you. Badgers maybe? Skunks? I would die. It would be so PERFECT. Now I'm legitimately disappointed that we don't already have these!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACupOfTea said:


> Fox or red panda villagers would be cool!



I agree with the red panda one, but I must say I mistook some of the wolves for foxes on more than one occasion... I think a fox species would have to be to wolves what cubs are to bears, ie smaller.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

Some other bat villagers.
Source unknown.







And someone (unknown to me) did a sketch up of a couple of bat and shark villagers.



Spoiler: UNALTERED BAT VILLAGERS W/ CATCHPHRASE IMAGE










​


----------



## pandaninjarawr (Feb 8, 2015)

I would make a sugar glider villager!! They're so cute!
I don't know about the name nor the personality though


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

Found one last set! 
Here's the masterpost for all of the sets of bat villagers this person did:

BAT MASTERPOST
​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Found one last set!
> Here's the masterpost for all of the sets of bat villagers this person did:
> 
> BAT MASTERPOST
> ​



A Peppy bat named Prada, a Cranky orange & yellow bat named Brendon, a Smug Vampire bat named Draxx, and an Uchi sailor scout bat maned Una.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 8, 2015)

Bats would be adorable. I also think they NEED to have lizards, possums, and weasels. Those are the most basic animals that I'm surprised they missed.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd love to have Lemurs in Animal Crossing, despite Tammi being one.


----------



## creme (Feb 8, 2015)

maybe a dinosaur villager? narwhals and other aquatic animals tho <33
insects too would be kind of cool!! ladybugs or worms for example~


----------



## Gusmanak (Feb 8, 2015)

Turtles?


----------



## Taka (Feb 8, 2015)

Weasels/Ermines would be amazing.


----------



## sleepel (Feb 8, 2015)

a cobra and shark villager most definitely


----------



## nard (Feb 8, 2015)

Definitely bats and sharks.


----------



## friedegg (Feb 9, 2015)

Lioness, lizard, bat, cockatoo, Turtle, more unicorns and porcupines/echidnas


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Weasels. Turtles. Pandas (or red pandas).


----------



## Boobwyn (Feb 9, 2015)

I want a peppy dolphin!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe...

A lioness.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 9, 2015)

Bats all the way. Maybe a turtle.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd love to see sharks or bats ;w;


----------



## a potato (Feb 9, 2015)

Snails


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 9, 2015)

Alpaca villagers! Not just NPCs


----------



## Dwight K. Shrute (Feb 9, 2015)

I think Sharks would be a fun idea!


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd love to see a platypus! I'd also love it if owls could be villagers, not just museum folk xD


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 10, 2015)

_all I want are bat villagers okay. just. CUTE PINK NORMAL BATS! blue jock bats! tiny little brown bats! *-* _


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

Adding my support for sugar gliders and lambs.

I'm not sold on the bats. I like the art for them, but I don't think I'd ever choose to have them in my town, personally, if they were to be added ingame.


----------



## Ettienne (Feb 10, 2015)

Platypus. c:


----------



## lykkelille (Feb 10, 2015)

Giraffes!!


----------



## roseflower (Feb 10, 2015)

It would be nice to have fox villagers.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Feb 10, 2015)

bats, unicorns, pandas and foxes !


----------



## Shax (Feb 10, 2015)

We need some dragon villagers. They could exhale puffs of smoke or fire when happy or something. Also bat villagers yes.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

1) i would make like 20 more penguin 2) i want to see more dog breeds! right now they all look the same, just different colors


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

Foxes!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 12, 2015)

Owls


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 12, 2015)

Butterflies that evolve from caterpillars the longer they're in town
Bats BAE >:I
Ferrets too


----------

